# Anyone built a outdoor sauna?



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

When i bought my house there was a 8'X8' square gazebo on my back that housed a hot tub, well the hot tub went soon after i moved in because it was old and didn't work but, now i have a gazebo that i just use the space to put the grill under during the winter. Well yesterday while freezing in my blind i thought that space would make a great sauna!:lol: (i was trying to think of a warm place i would like to be) This space does not have walls it's just 4 corner 4x4's and a shingled roof. So i was looking for and tips on building a sauna like where to buy the cedar tongue and groove? should i go with wood heat or electric? I know i don't want a dry heat sauna. I have searched the net but every site ends up being a site that wants to sell you a DIY kit or 5000.00 bucks!


Any info would be great,
tjstebb


----------



## D8ve (Feb 10, 2012)

Know nothing about saunas but maybe look more into those diy kits. How is it exactly put together? Will u need any special insulation? Are some better for indoor vs. outdoor use, and what exactly are the differences? Not much help, but maybe it'll get your mind working some more. Oh, and just google tongue n groove cedar. Maybe u already did. Either way, cedar isn't cheap n I'm sure its even more if its tongue n groove. U could also make your own t n g cedar with the right tools


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

My guess would be that the heat bills alone to get a unit like this up and running would be astronomical. If this was in your basement, then this heat could be of benefit, because it is recycled so-to-speak, but it would take some serious equipment to even heat this thing to 70 degree's let alone even hotter. My guess is, it would take hours to get it heated, then for what 1/2 hour of use? Maybe in a warmer climate, or if you don't care about $$, or just want to run it for a few months a year.
$5K is cheap IMO must not include everything??


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

I made a wood stove heated sauna on a patio out in our walk out courtyard . I found an old double walled wood stove and fixed it up to hold hot rocks . Exterior cedar siding was used for the inside walls and ceiling .Cedar lumber was used to make 2 benches and a removable floor .I also put a window in to let some outside light in . Just get the fire hot ,take a bucket of water in and sweat away .


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

Greenbush future said:


> My guess would be that the heat bills alone to get a unit like this up and running would be astronomical. If this was in your basement, then this heat could be of benefit, because it is recycled so-to-speak, but it would take some serious equipment to even heat this thing to 70 degree's let alone even hotter. My guess is, it would take hours to get it heated, then for what 1/2 hour of use? Maybe in a warmer climate, or if you don't care about $$, or just want to run it for a few months a year.
> $5K is cheap IMO must not include everything??



This is why i was thinking wood heater but it takes 1- 1 1/2 hours to heat up with wood  and only 20 min. with electric or gas. From what i have read they are pretty energy efficient if built right. I am having trouble finding the cedar to build it....

tjstebb


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

jimbobway said:


> I made a wood stove heated sauna on a patio out in our walk out courtyard . I found an old double walled wood stove and fixed it up to hold hot rocks . Exterior cedar siding was used for the inside walls and ceiling .Cedar lumber was used to make 2 benches and a removable floor .I also put a window in to let some outside light in . Just get the fire hot ,take a bucket of water in and sweat away .



So do the rocks just sit on top of the stove metal or do you have a grate of some sort between the stove and the rocks?

tjstebb


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

I made the top single layer and put the rocks in a pan that fits on top of the stove , throw water over heated rocks . When all the kids were home we used it alot , now it's after hockey games and on week ends .


----------

